# Planning permission required?? Confused



## doireann08 (29 Jul 2014)

Hi Everyone

I was hoping you could help me.

I live in a terraced house in Dublin and I am working with a garden designer to do up my garden.

I will be building a garden room that will sit at the end of the garden. It is not fully enclosed. ( i.e wall at back and two sides) It will be below 25sqm and once built there will be more than 25sqm open space.

Height will be about 2.7m ( flat roof)
I have been reading the planning permission exemption criteria online and there is one area that I am need clarification on.

*"The external finishes of any garage or other structure constructed,  erected or placed to the side of a house, and the roof covering where  any such structure has a tiled or slated roof, shall conform with those  of the house."*

The external walls of my house are white and the pitched roof has red slates. The garden room will have a flat roof, one wall will be glass and the other cladded stone ( not painted white)

Will I need to apply for planning permission in this case?


----------



## Branz (30 Jul 2014)

*to the side of a house*
Is the clue here:
as long as its not visible from the front you are fine.
As its a terraced house you have no side anyway
For reference can u post a link to the online guide pls.
I want to check something


----------



## kceire (27 Sep 2014)

doireann08 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I was hoping you could help me.
> 
> ...



You will not need planning. You are essentially building a garden shed and must adhere to those regs. Less than 25 Sq. M. Height less than 3m for a flat roof and at least 25 Sq. M of garden space remaining n


----------

